# ready to shoot vs. field ready packages



## cabina (Jun 8, 2008)

I see browning/pse are offering these packages (also hunters friend, but more $) is it a good deal or not; for someone that needs a complete set-up (field ready set-up)


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

These packages have the pros and cons...


Pros...everything is there

Cons...by and large the stuff with the package isn't all that great.

If your brand new to archery, they work just fine, if you have experience, you'll want better accessories.


----------

